# Was ist das schnellste Flugmount was es gibt?



## Neiranus (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen endlich meine 5k Gold zusammen haben, für epic fm ! *freu



Nun meine Frage : Was ist das schnellste Flugmount was es gibt? Und wie bekommt man es ?


----------



## Eruator (15. Juni 2009)

soweit ich weiß isses das welches das beste Arenateam auf dem server bekommt...
...dieses hätte dann 310%

aber kaufen kannst du dir nur ein 280% Mount...

Grüße Eruator


----------



## Kersyl (15. Juni 2009)

Gibt noch in der festung der stürme al´as asche die hat auch 310%...andere außer dem arena vieh und dem kenn ich auch nich^^


----------



## Burzum89 (15. Juni 2009)

Schneller Netherdrache, gibs nur durch Arenaspiele, glaub da musst du zu den besten gehören und dann auch immer nur bei Seasonwechsel.
Dann gäbe es noch Al'ars Asche, das Phönixmount, dopt in Fds, nur leider sehr gering.
Sind beide 310 % schnell, "normal" schnelle Flugreittiere sind 280% schnell.

MFG


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. Juni 2009)

Gab es nicht mal eines mit 330%?

Kann mich auch täuschen, hab da nur irgendwas im Hinterkopf^^


----------



## Bruno_aka_Bruno (15. Juni 2009)

Es gibt mehrere Flugmounts die 310% haben.
Da wären die Protodrachen, die man für manche Erfolge bekommt, die Arenadrachen und der Phönix.
Mehr fallen mir jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Juni 2009)

die ulduar protodrachen haben glaub auch 310% (kann sein das ich mich irre)


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal eines mit 330%?
> 
> Kann mich auch täuschen, hab da nur irgendwas im Hinterkopf^^



Paladin mit Reitaura?!?


----------



## mad zombie (15. Juni 2009)

xD

da gibt es viele^^
die schnellsten flugmounts, die du bekommen kannst, haben 310 % geschwindigkeitssteigerung.
die kannst du allerdings nicht kaufen, sondern nur entweder als drop bekommen (siehe phoenix), als erfolgsbelohnung, oder wenn du zu den besten was-ich-wie-vielen-prozent in der arenawertung bist, dann bekommst du dein mount per post.

alle anderen epic-mounts, die du kaufen kannst, haben 280 % geschwindigkeitssteigerung.
gibts z.b. im schattenmondtal, in dalaran, oder beim argentumturnier.

hoffe, ich habe dir ein bisschen weitergeholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. Juni 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Paladin mit Reitaura?!?



Achja, daher hatte ich wohl 330 im Hinterkopf, danke^^


----------



## schicksalslord (15. Juni 2009)

die besten 0,5% auf dem server haben eins das war in der letzten season ein frostwyrm mit 310%


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. Juni 2009)

ich fliege mit 356% 
paladin machst möglich^^

und wenn ich mit meinem twink unterwegs bin, 
kommen mir die 280% echt langsam vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kannto (16. Juni 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> ich fliege mit 356%
> paladin machst möglich^^



hm das ist unmöglich da diese geschwindigkeitserhöhenden effekte nicht stappeln können
glaub ich


----------



## Azerak (16. Juni 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> ich fliege mit 356%
> paladin machst möglich^^
> 
> und wenn ich mit meinem twink unterwegs bin,
> ...




Jaaa bestimmt mit der "Reitgerte"  *roll eyes*  
Dümpelst wahrscheinlich wie jeder andere mit 280% rum~

Wenn man angeben will dann bitte nicht so peinliche Fehler machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (16. Juni 2009)

also mal eben zu bekommen sind die 310%er alle net ... aber die 30% machen da ja auch nicht DEN unterschied ... hol dir ein ganz normales und jut is


----------



## Sreal (16. Juni 2009)

Kannto schrieb:


> hm das ist unmöglich da diese geschwindigkeitserhöhenden effekte nicht stappeln können
> glaub ich



Aurenbeherrschung stackt mit aura das kreuzfahrers für 8sek - ergo 280%+20%+20%-8sek/1min = jede min einmal für 8 sek 320% - wie jedoch beschrieben ist es nicht möglich auf 356% zu kommen. 320/330 geht jedoch.. bin mir nimmer sicher wie weit die reitaura erhöt - hab scho vor zwei oder 3 monaten aufgehört. Jedoch kannst du wie beschrieben die reitaura x2 für 8sek die minute rechnen.


----------



## Azerak (16. Juni 2009)

Sreal schrieb:


> Aurenbeherrschung stackt mit aura das kreuzfahrers für 8sek - ergo 280%+20%+20%-8sek/1min = jede min einmal für 8 sek 320% - wie jedoch beschrieben ist es nicht möglich auf 356% zu kommen. 320/330 geht jedoch.. bin mir nimmer sicher wie weit die reitaura erhöt - hab scho vor zwei oder 3 monaten aufgehört. Jedoch kannst du wie beschrieben die reitaura x2 für 8sek die minute rechnen.



Alle 2 Minuten werden die Effekt um 100% erhöht. Ich weiß aber nicht ob man dafür abmounten muss~
Auch WENN er ein 310% Mount hat und er dies benutzt kommt er wie du schon sagst net auf 356%~ 
Und wenn er nen 310% mount usw hätte wäre ihm bestimmt irgendwann mal aufgefallen dass die Aura mit nichts anderem stackt~ 

Ich glaub ihm 0 hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber zum TE:  Ein 280% mount reicht vollkommen :>


Tante Edith ist Schönheitschirug und hat nen kleinen Fehler behoben .  thx @ Nexus.X  :>


----------



## Nexus.X (16. Juni 2009)

Vor Allem frage ich mich was (oder wer) die Fluggeschwindigkeit um so eine krumme Zahl wie 26% (20% unter Annahme der Existenz der Palaaura abgezogen) erhöht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie vorher schon erwähnt, die Momentan existierenden sind:

Phönix 
-> Kael'thas Drop in der "Festung der Stürme"
-> 25er Raid (zu 70er Zeiten ... Heute: 5-10 80er Spieler)

Violetter Protodrache 
-> Alle Metaerfolge der Festtage schaffen
-> Detailierte Ansicht im Ingame-Achievment-Fenster
-> Mindestdauer ~1 Jahr

Arenadrachen (Frostwyrm)
-> Gab es für die Besten Spieler der letzten Arenaseason (Vorbei !!!)
-> Neue Season, neue Belohnung

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @Azerak, deinem Grinsemännchen ist ein Ohr gewachsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juni 2009)

http://www.wowhead.com/?spells=-5&filt...0;ex=on#0+1-4+2

sind alle 310% mounts.

reitbuffs stacken multiplikativ nicht additiv.
2,8*1,2=3,36
3,1*1,2=3,72
mit aurenbeherrschung:
2,8*1,4=3,92
3,1*1,4=4,34


----------



## FLYINGSTORM (16. Juni 2009)

Glaub da gabs noch so ne netherrakete aus nem WoW kartenset. weiß aber nich mehr ob die 280% oder 310% hatte.


----------



## Genialicus (16. Juni 2009)

hi, 
hier hab ich ein link gepostet der dir deine Frage beantworten sollte

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/special.html

Gruß Geni


----------



## J4RUL3 (16. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://www.wowhead.com/?spells=-5&filt...0;ex=on#0+1-4+2
> 
> sind alle 310% mounts.
> 
> ...



Aura des Kreuzfahrers
Sofort
Erhöht das Reittiertempo für alle Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitglieder im Umkreis von 40 Metern um 20%. Spieler können pro Paladin immer nur jeweils eine Aura besitzen. Ergänzt sich nicht mit anderen Effekten, die das Bewegungstempo erhöhen.


Sprich es zählt von der Gesamtgeschwindigkeit

Reittier erhöht die Geschwindigkeit um 280/310 %... Man hat damit also eine Gesamtgeschwindigkeit von  380/410 %

280% Mount: 3,8*1,2=4,56 (+356% Reittempo)
310% Mount: 4,1*1,2=4,92 (+392% Reittempo)

aurenbeherrschung

280% Mount: 3,8*1,4=5,32 (+432% Reittempo)
310% Mount: 4,1*1,4=5,74 (+474% Reittempo)


----------



## BuDDaH1977 (16. Juni 2009)

die 356% vom pala kann ich bestaetigen, die werden mir on carbonite beim fliegen auch angezeigt. bin bissle schneller als das schildkroetentaxi in nordend


----------



## Allysekos (16. Juni 2009)

3 Variantenrotodrachen für Erfolge für Raids aus Nordend,Al Ar,und Arenadrachen


----------



## Dabow (16. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal eines mit 330%?
> 
> Kann mich auch täuschen, hab da nur irgendwas im Hinterkopf^^



Nein

Die schnellsten sind :

Das Arena Mount 
Das Phönix Mount

Beide 310 %

Mit einem Pala - das schnellste ever !


----------



## Ch4zer (16. Juni 2009)

Gibt noch Drachen für die Uldu 10er und Uldu 25er Achievments (Hardmodes) wenn du alles hast bekommste nen rostigen/eisenbeschlagenen Protodrachen mit je 310%


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> die besten 0,5% auf dem server haben eins das war in der letzten season ein frostwyrm mit 310%



die besten im realmpool nicht server^^


----------



## thenoob (16. Juni 2009)

weiss jetzt nicht genau obs an meinem Addon (ccSpeed) liegt, aber laut dem hab ich beim laufen 100%, beim reiten mit normalen mount %160

dann aber zu meinem mount, denn das hat am boden 200% und in der luft 360%...laut dem Addon

Das Mount ist dieses hier --> Ross des kopflosen Reiters

wüsst jetzt auch gern ob das ein bug ist oder nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (16. Juni 2009)

Das Ross des Kopflosen Reiters ist von der Geschwindigkeit ein normales epiches Mount mit der Ausnahme das es fliegt! Der besondere Gag zu Weihnachten ist wenn man es mit dem konservierten Tannenzweig benutzt und zum Rentier macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thenoob (16. Juni 2009)

Tante Edith kam grad vorbei unt meinte ich hätte mich vertan, und ja, stimmt...grad eingeloggt und geflogen und gesehn dass es sogar 380% anzeigt ....


----------



## jay390 (16. Juni 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich: Für mich ist das "normale" 280% Mount schon recht schnell. Ich mein was will, respektive was braucht man mehr?? Sicher sind 310% super, nur die Mounts die so schnell sind bekommt man nicht eben in Dala oder so ^^ Die sind echt was besonderes.

Also von dem her: Kauf dir das 280er mount und sei glücklich damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (16. Juni 2009)

Die 356% sind möglich, an alle Flamer des Paladins hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert ebenfalls mit einem Todesritter der "Der Tod Reit' geskillt hat. Damit kommt man mit einem 280% mount ebenfalls auf 356% maximale Fluggeschwindigkeit.


----------



## jay390 (16. Juni 2009)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Die 356% sind möglich, an alle Flamer des Paladins hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo geht, nur die 2 Punkte sind in diesem Talent echt verschenkt ^^ Für mich als raider ein mist, aber wems spass macht ^^ Zum leveln hatte ichs auch aber naja ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Juni 2009)

alle käuflichen epic flugmounts erhöhen die reitgeschwindigkeit um 280%. 

310% mounts:

phönix (tk-drop), 
gladiatordrache[früher nether, jetzt proto (die besten 0,5% der arenaspieler auf deinem realmpool)], 
verseuchter- u. schwarzer protodrache  (raiderfolge in naxx....nicht mehr erhältlich)
die protodrachen für die ulduarerfolge.....ka wie die heißen


und ob ihr durch irgendwelche auren oder ähnlichem schund, mit 356% oder gar 812% unterwegs seid.....interessiert hier keinen. es geht um die geschwindigkeit der mounts.


----------



## STAR1988 (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn du bis jetzt alle World Event Achievements gemacht hast wirst du im Oktober zum Braufest auch den Violetten Protodrachen bekommen der hat auch 310 % Speed.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. Juni 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Jaaa bestimmt mit der "Reitgerte"  *roll eyes*
> Dümpelst wahrscheinlich wie jeder andere mit 280% rum~
> 
> Wenn man angeben will dann bitte nicht so peinliche Fehler machen
> ...



1. Aura des Kreuzfahrers
2. wird mir die geschwindigkeit angezeigt (carbonit machts möglich)

280 + 20% = na wieviel ist das !!!!!

**wenn klugscheissen , dann auch richtig**


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. Juni 2009)

FLYINGSTORM schrieb:


> Glaub da gabs noch so ne netherrakete aus nem WoW kartenset. weiß aber nich mehr ob die 280% oder 310% hatte.



Die Rakete hat nur 280 % 


Ich hab die bis jetzt leider erst einmal gesehen .. Obwohl die meines Erachtens nach ein Muss für Ingis sein sollte xD


Blizzard tu was ! Ich will das Teil bauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littelbigboss (16. Juni 2009)

die schnellsten fm können nur dks und palas haben pala durch seine aura dk durch talent


----------



## Baits (16. Juni 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> 1. Aura des Kreuzfahrers
> 2. wird mir die geschwindigkeit angezeigt (carbonit machts möglich)
> 
> 280 + 20% = na wieviel ist das !!!!!
> ...


Nochmal, das wird multipliziert, nicht addiert, siehe Posts weiter oben und bestätige es dir mit Addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antilli (16. Juni 2009)

Gerade als BB ist das der Hit, habe eine eigene PvP-Farm-Skillung, da man mit Aurenbehrrschung einfach die Konkurrenz abhängt :-)


----------



## Daultrabomb (16. Juni 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Nochmal, das wird multipliziert, nicht addiert, siehe Posts weiter oben und bestätige es dir mit Addons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aura des Kreuzfahrers
Sofort
Erhöht das *Reittiertempo *für alle Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitglieder im Umkreis von 40 Metern *um *20%. Spieler können pro Paladin immer nur jeweils eine Aura besitzen. Ergänzt sich nicht mit anderen Effekten, die das Bewegungstempo erhöhen.

Das heisst das die Basisgeschwindigkeit *um *20 % erhöht wird.
Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen *UM UM UM UM *20%


----------



## STAR1988 (16. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> die schnellsten fm können nur dks und palas haben pala durch seine aura dk durch talent



Nö die schnellen Mounts können alle haben ! am schnellsten fliegen können Palas und Dk's.


----------



## Ceredyn (16. Juni 2009)

Fähigkeiten welche die Fluggeschwindigkeit erhöhen stacken nicht! Weder multiplikativ noch additiv! Steht auch überall dabei. Es wirkt jeweils der höchste Wert!

Jäger: T3 Talent "Pathfinding" - "The Mounted movement speed increase does not stack with other effects"

DK: T4 Talent "On a Pale Horse" -  "This does not stack with other movement speed increasing effects"

Aura des Kreuzfahrers vom Paladin: "This does not stack with other movement speed increasing effects."

Das selbe steht meines Wissens auch schon auf der Reitgerte, zumal die ab 71 nichts mehr bringt!
Sagt doch schon alles aus!

Kurzum:


STAR1988 schrieb:


> Nö die schnellsten mount können alle haben ! am schnellsten fliegen können Palas und Dk's.


----------



## FusionX (16. Juni 2009)

Zum TE: Kauf dir das schönste 280% Mount, vielleicht hast dann mal Glück und bekommst ein 310er

Zum Anderen: 20% Erhöhung ist Richtig. nur scheinbar rechnet der ein oder andere nicht richtig.

 100% = Rennen
+280% = Flugmount (episch) erhöhung
----------------------------------
380%
*20% Aura, Talent / so what --> 20% = Faktor 0,2 --> Da es sich um eine weitere Erhöhung zählt --> Faktor 1,2

380*1,2 = 456

456 abzüglich 100 (Rennen) ergibt eine effektive Erhöhung der Geschwindigkeit von 356%

______________________

Carbonite rechnet Rennen als 0%, daher ergibt es eine Messung von ca. 356%

Es ist kein Bug wenn eine Messung von 456 vorliegt, da diese als reele Geschwindigkeit zählt.

Hier lesen, dann sind alle Unklarheiten beseitigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mount - WoWWiki

fx


----------



## Otori Takeo (16. Juni 2009)

Man ich wusste die ganze Zeit nich wie ihr immer auf 0,1, 1,2, 1,8 und so kommt bis FusionX das mal richtig erklärt hat XD

Danke, du solltest Lehrer werden XD


----------



## Nicolanda (17. Juni 2009)

Das schnellste Flugmount hmm nen 310% protodrache auf dem ein Paladin sitzt mit Aura des Kreuzfahrers und angeschmissener aurenbeherrschung^^

350% fliegen aber nur für 10 sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FusionX (17. Juni 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Das schnellste Flugmount hmm nen 310% protodrache auf dem ein Paladin sitzt mit Aura des Kreuzfahrers und angeschmissener aurenbeherrschung^^
> 
> 350% fliegen aber nur für 10 sekunden
> 
> ...



*hust* 310% Mount mit Aura ohne Aurenbeherschung = konstante 392% bzw. 492% je nach Addon

siehe mein Beitrag #44 + Link

fx


----------



## Elgara (17. Juni 2009)

Hallöchen,

bezogen auf dieses Thema...ich hab mit meinem Main den hdz4-time-run-fm ^^ (was 'ne Kombination), leider is mein Main auf Eis gelegt worden von mir...kann ich den eigentlich auf meinen twink, der irgendwann demnächst 80 wird, übertragen oder muss ich den dann mit dem neu erringen?

Sorry für meine Dummheit, aber dafür is das Forum ja da ^^


----------



## Dalmus (17. Juni 2009)

Da es imho kein accountgebundenes Item ist: Nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgara (17. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da es imho kein accountgebundenes Item ist: Nein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen, ich weiß...also in FdS und HDZ4 gibts FM's, wo eigentlich noch? Kenn mich da leider null aus, aber ich weiß schon, dass ich auch welche kaufen kann...will ich aber nicht ^^


----------



## Nicolanda (17. Juni 2009)

FusionX schrieb:


> *hust* 310% Mount mit Aura ohne Aurenbeherschung = konstante 392% bzw. 492% je nach Addon
> 
> siehe mein Beitrag #44 + Link
> 
> fx




du rechnest ja auch die 100% vom laufen mit dazu ich red nur von der fluggeschwindigkeit...


----------



## Dalmus (17. Juni 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> du rechnest ja auch die 100% vom laufen mit dazu ich red nur von der fluggeschwindigkeit...


Was aber keinen Unterschied macht.
http://www.wowwiki.com/Crusader_Aura


----------



## Kawock (17. Juni 2009)

Diese Diskussion gab es hier schonmal und wurde ausführlich mit irgendwelchen Mathematischen Formeln belegt. 

Aber ich find den Thread nicht mehr, wenn ihn jemand suchen mag...


----------



## Lenay (17. Juni 2009)

Das was ich noch irgendwo in einem anderen Forum gelesen habe ist, das es später für die jenigen die 10.000 Erfolgspunkte haben, einen Frostwyrm (310%) geben wird.
Ob da was dran ist weiss ich leider auch nicht so genau - wäre aber schon geil . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgara (17. Juni 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> Das was ich noch irgendwo in einem anderen Forum gelesen habe ist, das es später für die jenigen die 10.000 Erfolgspunkte haben, einen Frostwyrm (310%) geben wird.
> Ob da was dran ist weiss ich leider auch nicht so genau - wäre aber schon geil .
> 
> 
> ...




Das Bild lenkt mich leider zu sehr von Deiner Antwort ab ;-)


----------



## FusionX (17. Juni 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> du rechnest ja auch die 100% vom laufen mit dazu ich red nur von der fluggeschwindigkeit...



Wenn du anderst als Blizzard rechnest, ist es deine Sache. Nur erhälst immer einen falschen Wert.

Es geht um die Aura bzw. Talent Berechnung

Es gibt Addons, die bei Messungen die 100% (Rennen) mit einbeziehen --> 492%
Andere ziehen es ab und du bekommst die Geschwindigkeitserhöhung als Ausgabe --> 392%

Da du von der Fluggeschwindigkeit redest, dann sind es 492%, wenn du von der Erhöhung reden würdest, dann 392%

fx


----------



## FusionX (17. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Was aber keinen Unterschied macht.
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Crusader_Aura



Macht schon einen Unterschied, ist wichtiger Bestandteil der Berechnung

Sonst erhälst du falsche Werte

fx


----------



## Dalmus (17. Juni 2009)

FusionX schrieb:


> Macht schon einen Unterschied, ist wichtiger Bestandteil der Berechnung
> 
> Sonst erhälst du falsche Werte


Er/Sie/Es hatte aber additiv, statt multiplikativ erhöht. Somit macht es de facto keinen Unterschied, da man dann in beiden Fällen falsche Werte erhält? 
Darüber kann auch das "Argument", daß im einen Fall die 100% Laufgeschwindigkeit einbezogen wurde und im anderen Fall nicht, nicht hinwegtäuschen.


----------



## Anburak-G (17. Juni 2009)

Vote 4 Druiden 310% Flugform Quest/Achievmentbelohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

